# New Domane P1 order



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

I went to my LBS (Breakaway Cycling - Delaware, OH) yesterday and put in an order for a 6-series Domane. I went with a select finish to save a bit of cash in order to move up to the 6-series frame. Here's a "picture" from the P1 webpage of what I chose: 


The groupset is SRAM Force 22, which is what drove me to a P1 in the first place.

Trek is quoting January 14 for delivery, which I think is pretty amazing, given that I ordered on December 10. I wonder if perhaps having chosen a select finish impacted the shorter delivery timeframe.


----------



## wthensler (Aug 26, 2012)

Agreed. I have the 6.2 with Di2. It is a super sweet ride


----------



## plecko (Aug 4, 2009)

I'll sell you some sweet Bontrager Aeolus 5.0 full carbon with white spokes, to really pimp that ride!?


----------



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

plecko said:


> I'll sell you some sweet Bontrager Aeolus 5.0 full carbon with white spokes, to really pimp that ride!?


Thanks for the offer but I'm done spending on equipment for a little while. 

I bet the Aeolus set is a really nice wheelset. I've not read much, if anything, bad about them.


----------



## iConnekt (Dec 8, 2013)

plecko said:


> I'll sell you some sweet Bontrager Aeolus 5.0 full carbon with white spokes, to really pimp that ride!?


I got a Domane as well, even if only the 4.0... How much would those Aeolus go for?


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats, you're going to love it. I also bought a select color, but added dura ace 9070 in the 6.9.

Got my wife a pinked out bike with ultegra 6870, but she's looking at end of February delivery and we ordered in November. But I guess that's due to the mid length cage.


----------



## Flieger67 (Oct 26, 2013)

r1lee said:


> Congrats, you're going to love it. I also bought a select color, but added dura ace 9070 in the 6.9.
> 
> Got my wife a pinked out bike with ultegra 6870, but she's looking at end of February delivery and we ordered in November. But I guess that's due to the mid length cage.


I don't know if this is good news for you or not but my friends at the shop checked the status on my order last night and it's still right on track for mid January. I thought it was good news that the delivery date isn't sliding backwards. 

I hope your wife will enjoy her P1. My wife is now contemplating her own P1 in later 2014.


----------



## Gaspasser1 (Jan 28, 2012)

Very nice bike! I love the Domane. It's the most comfortable, yet racy bike I have ever ridden on. I am trying to decide on the 5.9 DA 9000 or the one you just ordered. I haven't heard anything negative other than the lack of attractive paint schemes. I like the 5.9 DA black as well as the 6series P1 you ordered and the white/red P1. Trek hit a sweet spot with the isospeed.


----------



## r1lee (Jul 22, 2012)

Honestly, trek's website is horrible at displaying pictures.


----------



## Gaspasser1 (Jan 28, 2012)

r1lee said:


> Honestly, trek's website is horrible at displaying pictures.


Yes, the website's CGI pictures are horrible. WOW! Love your picture man! Sweet. I am going to my LBS tomorrow, my friend that works there just told me they just received one like yours. He said the thing looks amazing. I may do the 6.2 P1 with your paint scheme and 6800 groupset. Beautiful bike r1lee, thanks for sharing!


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Great looking bikes!


----------

